# OTG cabin in the woods ..



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A member of another forum that I am part of has posted his building of an OTG (Off The Grid) home. I am linkin' his story here with hopes that he will see this and maybe come in and answer a bunch of your questions that you will most likely have ...

20x32 A frame cabin Central KY

I am impressed with what I have seen from his posts there!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like an interesting home and quite affordable. I would like to find a land deal like that.


----------



## 2600i (Mar 11, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> A member of another forum that I am part of has posted his building of an OTG (Off The Grid) home. I am linkin' his story here with hopes that he will see this and maybe come in and answer a bunch of your questions that you will most likely have ...
> 
> 20x32 A frame cabin Central KY
> 
> I am impressed with what I have seen from his posts there!


new at this sport but here goes. i just recently had a house built. i had to purchase lots of items as i did the "general contractor" job. point i'm getting to is take a copy of your 214 or retired id to lowes or home depot ...they will give you 10% off on any and all purchases at check out. your friend has a great A-frame. this is for "ALL" military. past or current! fair winds and following seas, thanks for serving.


----------



## 2600i (Mar 11, 2010)

*otg cabin in the woods*

please tell your military friend, that he can show his dd214 or military ID card at lowes or home depot and get 10% off all purchases. if he takes his receipts back after the purchase when he didn't get the discount they will refund his 10% that he missed. this is for all ex military as well as currently serving. fair winds and following seas.


----------

